
Vote Leave’s ‘Voter Intention Collection System’ (VICS) Now Available for All - ricksplat
https://dominiccummings.wordpress.com/2016/10/29/on-the-referendum-20-the-campaign-physics-and-data-science-vote-leaves-voter-intention-collection-system-vics-now-available-for-all/
======
ricksplat
So much good stuff in here it's hard to know where to start. If it's not true
it's simply _great_ science fiction!

 _If you want to make big improvements in communication, my advice is – hire
physicists, not communications people from normal companies and never believe
what advertising companies tell you about ‘data’ unless you can independently
verify it._

